# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Problem regarding plants

## siraj

Hi I have tried planting forground plants such as hc glosso with all the conditions met co2 , pottasium ,nitrogen water change every week but plants turning yellow
,and my foreground plants are always missing dont know eaten by fish or just disappeared almost overnight.

----------


## tongyang

Hi more info will help: full specs of your tank, substrate and equipment setup; age; condition of your plants when you first got them, got them in emmersed or submerged form or from chilled tank?

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## siraj

Hi Ive been changing 50% water every week ,4ft tank ,didnt measure kh or gh but dosing of phosphorous and nitrogen after water change co2 is 2bps.Fishes otos golden algae eaters cories ,barbs and some other species ,I will post the pictures later thanks for your reply.

----------

